# Getting good photos of your trophy this spring



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I just thought I would share a few tips with everyone for getting nice photos of your trophy bird this spring. I have been trying to get better pictures of my kills the last few years, and have picked up on a few things that some of the "magazine" guys do to get great photos.

Everyone has probably seen the typical turkey picture.....the hunter is kneeling on the ground with his bird sprawled out in front of him, and the photographer is standing looking down, usually too far away, and snapping the picture. Here are a couple things to try to get away from the "typical turkey photo.....


- First of all, ALWAYS try to have SOME kind of camera with you in the field. Nothing looks better than a photo out in the woods, and it is nice to be able to look back and remember the hunt at the same place your photo was taken. Obviously if you are by yourself this won't really work, but if you are hunting with someone else, "in the field" pics are possible.

- Find a small hill to take the photo on, if possible. If you can get some "sky" in behind the hunter the photos will look really nice. Just be sure to watch the location of the sun and shadows that might affect the quality of the picture.

-Have the photographer lay on the ground to take the photo. I know, as much as they might not want to, a picture will look A LOT better if the person is taking the pic on the same level as the hunter and the bird.

- Have the person taking the photo get CLOSE to you....fill up the camera with you and the bird. Many times pics are taken WAY to far away. Get close....a couple feet or so from the camera to get the best photos.

- Have your weapon in the picture, but not in the way. You just have to play around with this one, but having the weapon in the photo will help remind you of the hunt when you look back at it.

-Try to smile....many guys are very "serious" when their picture is taken and don't smile, but show that you are happy with your trophy....SMILE!

Hope these help a little....photos taken with some of these tips could be considered "magazine quality", and will look great on the mantle or the wall. If anyone else has any tips for taking good photos, please feel free to share them here.

This is one of my best photos....my son Mat with his first bird a couple years ago. Everything worked out great with this pic, and I have received many compliments on it and still love to look back at it today! Good luck all!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

All great points!

I'll add another couple. 

Watch the shadow created by the bill of your cap as it can darken out your face. Push it up a bit.

If the person is looking towards the sun they will probably be squinting. Its better to have it shining at them from slightly off to the side so they have a more natural look on their faces.


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

Was going to mention the bill of the cap thing but deepwoods already beat me to it. Oh yeah, if you have a timer on your camera use it. Get all who participated in your hunt. (i.e.caller) Also, if you video your hunt but don't have your still camera, it is possible to grab a frame of video and make it into a nice still pic.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Use a flash even on a sunny day, as it will fill in shadows and capture the iridescence of the feathers.

Mount your camera on a tripod if you don't have anyone around and honestly most people do not take good photos and rarely fill the frame because they don't take vertical shots, so a tripod is a way to get better photos.










Take some detail shots, and place something in the shot for size reference.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Almost forgot to mention. Take a bunch of photos. Film is cheap, and not an issue with a digital camera, but you don't take a trophy every day.


----------



## BUTTERNUT40 (May 14, 2005)

Some great photos and tips. Watch the sun and agree take lots of photos.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good advise and remember to lube your thumb real good so you can get those tail feathers to fan nicely


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> Good advise and remember to lube your thumb real good so you can get those tail feathers to fan nicely


Ok Freepop in Butternuts photo above you can see both of his hands what technique is used there?:yikes: Never mind might not want to know. J/K All good recommendations from you guys. Here is a couple pics but they are not of the best quality, this year we bought a better camera thou.


----------



## BUTTERNUT40 (May 14, 2005)

BayDOG, why do you think such a smile


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Sib. great pose. great color!!


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

BUTTERNUT40 said:


> BayDOG, why do you think such a smile


Thats some funny stuff. Bishs them are some nice recurve taken birds. You taken them around your neck of the woods? Taken a few nice ones north of your location but never one with a bow. Might try it this year if I get a lot of birds active in my hunt area.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Ack said:


> - Find a small hill to take the photo on, if possible. If you can get some "sky" in behind the hunter the photos will look really nice. Just be sure to watch the location of the sun and shadows that might affect the quality of the picture.
> 
> QUOTE]
> u made some great tips, but this one is not a good idea. i know u said to be carefull of sun placement... my first major in college was photojournalism. your best be is to minimise the amount of sky in the picture. the contrast between your dark camo/dark ground and then the bright sky outlineing the subject matter, causes a siloet(spelling?) w/ extream lack of detail. the best way to do this is to infact shoot downward on the subject matter. also rotate the shot so the sun is in the eyes of the subject matter but not direct. my rule of thumb is off the shoulder about 15o left or right. when i say shoot down on the subject matter, i dont mean crazy angles. just simply a good 10 to 15o again. and be careful of your flash! it will create all kinds of distortions in the picture against out doors/natural light. turn it off, you dont need it.
> ...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just a joke I told my G/Fs Dad about the thumb. You shoulda see the look on his face :lol:


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks, 
Nice pics, sure gets the blood flowing!
3 from Kansas, 1 from michigan

The top pic is a Rio, Eastern Cross. notice the light colored feathers on the tail


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice pics and good tips. Sib, that is a very nice photo.

Maybe it's just me, but I can't stand it when people lay their gun across their bird...or deer, or whatever. It just strikes me as careless, gloating, disrespectful, whatever. Not sure if it bothers anyone else or just me.

Oh yeah, and get your kids in the shot...


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I know some guys don't really get into the whole "trophy picture" thing and that's fine, but I Just thought I would bring this one back up to the top for those who want some tips on getting good field pics with your kill. It doesn't take a $500 camera to get good pics...just take your time setting everything up and most of all TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES....this way you can pick out the best ones to share with everyone.

And one more thing I'll add....try to wipe the blood off your kill...it just makes the picture look that much better!

Anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

<<------ he is on my team! .... poor ack


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine too.............after we win we should get a team photo, we could photoshop it to make it look like we were all present. :lol:


----------

